# NHS IVF Funding being cut across the UK



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think we all know this anyway, but it looks like a scary increasing trend:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/09/22/nhs-plans-swingeing-ivf-restrictions/

Being a conspiracy theorist it seems to me that having all these small CCGs and those individually and gradually cutting funding is a master stroke by the Government: So few people are affected in each area (considering the strict requirements in place for treatment) that hardly any real objections will be felt.

Interestingly I saw an article the other week that by scrapping the 2nd cycle one CCG in the South were estimated to save £70,000 in a financial year - which clearly shows just how few people would have qualified/needed a second cycle anyway!

I predict there will be no IVF/fertility funding at all in the next 5 years at this rate.

Xxx

/links


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't understand this!! I mean? I was only reading the other day how my local area (in Scotland) funding was getting better, cycles were increased as well as criteria, 

Because I wasn't 'included' I even wrote to my 'MP' to raise a formal grievance, this is such disappointing news, something needs done about this.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Im guessing  this mainly refers to England. I'm in wales and entitlement is very good , as I believe is Scotland. 

absolutely awful though.
another thing that will push people to seek treatment abroad I think. surely something can be done to campaign about this??

i know Salisbury has excellent entitlement. 3 fresh cycles. how long it'll last though is anyone's guess. 
my poor friend in Hampshire gets 1 fresh cycle only. not even a FET.
hardly worth it really.


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I think you are right, Cloudy. Although cutting funding is very short-sighted when there is scientific evidence that fertility levels are dropping particularly in the case of men and the need for ivf will be much bigger in years to come.


----------

